# Double Double



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't know if this is an issue with my PC or the forum, but I wanted to let Horse (David) know that I've been seeing this pop up about the forum the last few days. I know its related to all the great work that is being done - just an FYI! 

.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2013)

Glad to see you cleared all the porn off your toolbars before you posted that.  Just a friendly reminder to all that post screen shots.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2013)

I know what you mean. Only bad thing I have is a link to Pinterest.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2013)

Heck I thought it was Jan's Avatar that was causing that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)

One thinks it is unfair, insulting etc. I resent his interference in my affairs....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh sure...complain about that, but I wouldn't see any complains if it were double bacon...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Of course not! How can you complain about double bacon!? Behave yourself!


----------

